# More service scenarios



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How about this one:

400 amp remote meter can with two 200 amp discos. Feeds two, adjacent, 200 amp panels with mains in a structure. 

I'm not sure on this one either. Seems like it might violate 225.30.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 400 amp remote meter can with two 200 amp discos. Feeds two, adjacent, 200 amp panels with mains in a structure.
> 
> I'm not sure on this one either. Seems like it might violate 225.30.



I see it as a violation.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'm getting a grasp on this. There's a lot of EC's around here that just do things by rote. I work part time for one of them. Now I just need to factor in our WA(WAC) rules that permit you to put a outbuilding on your service.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Is this a single building, or more than one?

225.30 is under part II, which is entitled "More Than One Building Or Other Structure."

I don't see how 225.30 can be applied to two feeders/disconnects on one building.

Waitaminute here; by 'remote meter can' do you mean the meter and CT can are not fastened to the building in question? If so, then 225.30 would certainly apply. 

Around here, a 'remote meter can' simply means that the CT can and the meter base are in different locations, but in/on the same building.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont think I understand remote meter can. Is there only one meter can or is this a seperate service on another building or structure on the same property?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

By remote I just meant on a pole, pad or pedestal. Not on the structure being served. You see it often in my neck of the woods. Don't get hung up on CT/Meter can. Around here we get to use 320/400 amp meter cans.

A scenario like this could be:

Customer wants to put in a house that requires a 400 amp service. Wants to put a trailer in while he builds. So you might consider pad mounting a 400 amp service with two 200 amp disconnects. Feed his trailer with one then when the house is done feed two panels inside the house off the two 200 amp disconnects. NEC won't let you do this. 

In WA I'm pretty sure WAC allows us to do just that but there's some fine print..


----------

